# Pen experiment



## Patrude (Nov 22, 2012)

I got tired of reading kit instructions and decided to try something a bit different. These started out as Wall Street kits. they are Wenge and Monkey wood.......:teethlaugh: I realy enjoyed doing these :rotflmao3:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, your experiment went incredibly well!! I really like those. Ive saw lots of desk pens and they are typically done using slim line parts. I like these Sierra parts alot better!! Those would make really great gifts for someone that works at a desk.

One of these days when I learn to turn a closed end pen, I'll give one of these a try!!

Where do you get the holder thats in your base? Ive know PSI sells one but I thought it was pretty plain. Yours looks to have a little detail in it.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2012)

Now I like that. I get tired of looking at cookie-cutter pen kits. Those are very unique and elegant. Love them. Are these also kits or your creations?


----------



## Patrude (Nov 22, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Well, your experiment went incredibly well!! I really like those. Ive saw lots of desk pens and they are typically done using slim line parts. I like these Sierra parts alot better!! Those would make really great gifts for someone that works at a desk.
> 
> One of these days when I learn to turn a closed end pen, I'll give one of these a try!!
> 
> Where do you get the holder thats in your base? Ive know PSI sells one but I thought it was pretty plain. Yours looks to have a little detail in it.



 and thanks, actually the holder in the base come from the kits I butchered!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I saw the base holders in PennState and was looking at the peices I had from the kit and got it to work. I drilled a hole for it on the drillpress at a bit of an angle. Glad you liked it


----------



## Patrude (Nov 22, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Now I like that. I get tired of looking at cookie-cutter pen kits. Those are very unique and elegant. Love them. Are these also kits or your creations?



:teethlaugh: thanks Kevin, they were fun to make. All the parts come from the standard Wall Street kit including the holder in the base. "A bit of part dissassembly required here :rotflmao3: Also, they separate like the original kit to change refills. I think I am going to do a few more. Havin fun in the shop:irishjig:


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice-- the dark one almost looks like snake scales!!!


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 22, 2012)

Very creative, and beautifully executed.


----------

